# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Looking for TRT Doctor in NYC area

## 2Sox

I'm looking for a knowledgeable MD for TRT and HCG treatment protocol in the NYC area. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

----------


## blacktoppete

Dr Barry Gorden offices in Staten Island and Brooklyn.

----------


## 2Sox

> Dr Barry Gorden offices in Staten Island and Brooklyn.


Thanks, blacktoppete. I looked him up on Vitals. He sounds like a very good doc. By the way, he's listed as Edwin B. Gordon. It took me a while to find him.

----------


## pjbandit

Do not go to Dr Gordon. He should have never started me on trt considering what my initial levels were. 

He injects on a 2 week protocol and does not believe in hcg or ai. 

Stay far away.

----------


## blacktoppete

I am a self injection patient for over 5yrs. So i inject every 4 days. Your right no hcg or ai's. But at least i know im injecting the real deal when i do.He does bloodwork every 4 months on me and my estrogen has never been a issue. As far as my balls shrinking that hasnt been a issue either,as long as my cock gets hard im happy. Im on Trt for life.

----------


## Rwy

Stay away from Gordon he has no idea what he is doing. No AI, No HCG , and will shoot you 400mg in one shot every two weeks.

I went to him for one appointment and they pretty much were willing to shoot me right there on the spot no questions asked. I didnt even get to speak with him. He has (not sure if the are even dr's or nurses) two others handling appointments also.

There are no good Dr's in NYC. There are a ton on anti aging clinics that will charge you 1000 for 10 shots of test

----------


## Rwy

> I am a self injection patient for over 5yrs. So i inject every 4 days. Your right no hcg or ai's. But at least i know im injecting the real deal when i do.He does bloodwork every 4 months on me and my estrogen has never been a issue. As far as my balls shrinking that hasnt been a issue either,as long as my cock gets hard im happy. Im on Trt for life.


He sent my buddy estorgen through the roof with his method. He is just as bad as a dr dispensing zoloft at a person saying they are down

----------


## 2Sox

My urologist doesn't believe in HCG either and that doesn't warm my bones because my factories have shrunk. He hasn't checked for estradiol either. Not happy about that. I'm looking to keep my equipment working and as far as I know, HCG is the only way. I also like Testopel pellets so I hope he is an open minded physician.

----------


## blacktoppete

I am not of fan of his all im saying is. He gave me a script for test. and i self inject. As far as Ai's so far i haven't needed them. I check my est level every 4 months and it's always on the money.When i started with him he had maybe 20 patients now you cant get in the place. He must be doing something right.

----------


## Rwy

He is the only Dr in the area that gives out scripts no questions asked and insurance covers it. A formula for success does not mean he is doing it right. Its not even the ai its more the hcg . Ask anyone on this forum what 400mg every 2 weeks is going to cause. I am not trying to fight with you as the op will probably check him out just making sure he knows what he is getting into

----------


## 2Sox

Interesting conversation and it's interesting that I'm having such a difficult time finding an MD in the NYC area who is a knowledgeable AND responsible TRT practitioner. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## blacktoppete

> He is the only Dr in the area that gives out scripts no questions asked and insurance covers it. A formula for success does not mean he is doing it right. Its not even the ai its more the hcg. Ask anyone on this forum what 400mg every 2 weeks is going to cause. I am not trying to fight with you as the op will probably check him out just making sure he knows what he is getting into


 How do you know he gives out scripts no questions asked? It took me six months plus bloodwork to convince him to let me self inject. And who says you have to take 400mgs every two weeks. I take 200mgs in 4 injections over a two week period and he knows this. His office is filled with women and older clients not just us muscle heads.Like you said there aren;t many legit options in NYC. Blood work+Legit Test=Happy Camper you can get your ai and hcg right above. What more do you want and your ins will cover most of it.

----------


## 2Sox

> How do you know he gives out scripts no questions asked? It took me six months plus bloodwork to convince him to let me self inject. And who says you have to take 400mgs every two weeks. I take 200mgs in 4 injections over a two week period and he knows this. His office is filled with women and older clients not just us muscle heads.Like you said there aren;t many legit options in NYC. Blood work+Legit Test=Happy Camper you can get your ai and hcg right above. What more do you want and your ins will cover most of it.


So you have knowledge that this doc does write for or administer HCG ? And AI?

How about pellets?

----------


## 2Sox

I was given the name of a Dr. Joseph Olivieri in Brooklyn, NY. Anyone know anything about him?

----------


## blacktoppete

> I was given the name of a Dr. Joseph Olivieri in Brooklyn, NY. Anyone know anything about him?


Walked in and right out the door,after seeing the waiting room. Patients nodding out if you know what i mean.Not saying hes no good but his waiting room was full of junkies and people that looked near death.

----------


## 2Sox

This picture certainly doesn't inspire confidence. 

I'm thinking I'm just going to make the trip to Reading, PA to see Dr. Shippen.

----------


## Rwy

> How do you know he gives out scripts no questions asked? It took me six months plus bloodwork to convince him to let me self inject. And who says you have to take 400mgs every two weeks. I take 200mgs in 4 injections over a two week period and he knows this. His office is filled with women and older clients not just us muscle heads.Like you said there aren;t many legit options in NYC. Blood work+Legit Test=Happy Camper you can get your ai and hcg right above. What more do you want and your ins will cover most of it.



Sorry poor choice of words. He will inject anyone on the spot if you say you have no energy and insurance will cover it. I went to their office in BK and they shot me up with 400mg and bc I was desperate to get started plus poor knowledge I said ok. Yes he does not let people self inject right off the bat but it still does not matter to me. He does not have the right protocol down for people. If I am going to commit to something I want to do it the right way.

----------


## Rwy

> So you have knowledge that this doc does write for or administer HCG ? And AI?
> 
> How about pellets?


Dr Gordon does not believe in HCG or an AI. I would start off with a small ai and have blood work checked to see if you actually need rather then adding another chemical to your body.

----------


## 2Sox

> Dr Gordon does not believe in HCG or an AI. I would start off with a small ai and have blood work checked to see if you actually need rather then adding another chemical to your body.


Thanks for getting back to me on this. If this is the case, it would be a waste of time for both of us. I'm determined to get the HCG protocol along with my testopel. Still looking for a knowledgeable physician who would work with me on this.

P.S. I sent Gordon an email with a brief description of my history and my requirements. I hope to hear back from him.

----------


## pjbandit

> How do you know he gives out scripts no questions asked? It took me six months plus bloodwork to convince him to let me self inject. And who says you have to take 400mgs every two weeks. I take 200mgs in 4 injections over a two week period and he knows this. His office is filled with women and older clients not just us muscle heads.Like you said there aren;t many legit options in NYC. Blood work+Legit Test=Happy Camper you can get your ai and hcg right above. What more do you want and your ins will cover most of it.


He does not like people to self inject because he likes them to come in every 2 weeks because he makes more $. You got him to let you self inject and that is great. He would have given me the option to bc I was traveling to see him but no hcg or AI and his answer was well your balls will shrink a little but no one has ever complained about it. He also said that your sperm count will drop about half and once you came off TRT, in about 2 months you would be back to normal (full sperm count). He said that exogenous testosterone is basically no different than birth control. And he has this written in flyers he gives out. 

As far as my situation my total T was about 525 and my free was a little low but he prescribed me for TRT anyway. I should have done my homework, but I also should probably not have been started on TRT considering that level. Now that I have been on it, I am going to try it for a year and reevaluate. 

I was also given a shot the first time in the office without even getting bloodwork done by a guy who said he was a doctor but later found out that he wasn't. 

Its just a very sketchy place and he is not up to date on current protocols.

----------


## pjbandit

> Thanks for getting back to me on this. If this is the case, it would be a waste of time for both of us. I'm determined to get the HCG protocol along with my testopel. Still looking for a knowledgeable physician who would work with me on this.
> 
> P.S. I sent Gordon an email with a brief description of my history and my requirements. I hope to hear back from him.


Try Ageless Men's health clinic in Manhattan. They are more knowledgeable and will provide hcg and AI.

----------


## 2Sox

I wanted to re-open this thread because I went to Dr. Gordon's office for treatment. First for the upside: Nice, clean, spacious and functional office. Nothing fancy. Very friendly and courteous staff - sort of like walking into your aunt's house. Has two medical assistants and two nurse practitioners working for him - both very good. He was not in when I had my initial consultation and later for my first treatment. Took blood work first time I was there but when I told the NP I had applied my last gel the night before he decided not to inject until bw was back. 

Now the downside:
When I returned later in the week, I was injected with 400mg. test cyp. Didn't know any better! Three days later I felt awful! I don't know what else it could have been but I think my estrogen level was driven sky high. Never felt this bad before. 

You are right; he does not treat with hcg or ai's. At this point, I'm looking for another doctor that will take me insurance. If I have to get treated here again, I will be requesting 200mg weekly - until I find another physician. 

I'm at day 10 and I feel okay but compared to how I felt on Androgel , this is nothing.

----------


## izverg

So why did you switch to Test Cyp if AndroGel was working well?

----------


## 2Sox

izverg,
Good question. Couple of reasons: Read Gordon's book and was very impressed. Since I'm very new to TRT - just started last July - I wanted to see how injections compared to the other treatments. I'm experimenting. Co-pay for Androgel is reasonable but Medicare covers all costs of visits and injections at Gordon's office (aside from a small yearly deductable for medical visits for_ all_ my providers.) 

On my first visit to Dr. Gordon's office I learned that he does not treat with hcg or ai's. I was disappointed but I thought I'd try the injection. As I posted above, it was a big mistake to get such a high dose.

Problem is that I haven't yet been able to find a Dr. that treats with hcg and ai's _and_ who accepts my insurance.

----------


## fit2bOld

If your still looking for a competent Doc PM me

----------


## powerlifterty16

bump

----------


## 100%

> I was given the name of a Dr. Joseph Olivieri in Brooklyn, NY. Anyone know anything about him?


I know him very well he had a problem heart recently. He just opened a new office by the world-trade center. He will write script for AI and hcg if you insist. He is a old school guy 66yr if you know what your doing he is a great doctor.

----------


## 2Sox

I'd like to give an update on Dr. Gordon. Some of you who know him might have misconceptioins of him and his office. This is not a defense; it's only a presentation of the facts as I know them

He has four nurse practitioners working for him - all of whom he trained in his protocols and philosophy. I've met and talked with them all and they all seem to be very competent.

As I indicated in previous posts, my initial experience with him was very bad. Part of the reason for this was that I was new to TRT and didn't know what questions to ask. Now I know more.

When I visited the office today we spent over 30 minutes talking about TRT and the medical field in general. A very charismatic fellow with great knowledge. I have been on Androgel for months and have decided to take shots which are MUCH less expensive than what I am paying for the gel. I told him the treatment program I would like to undertake - twice [email protected] each, SQ Test C. He was not enthusiastic. He believes it's necessary to have greater peaks and troughs for TRT to be really effective - or one becomes desensitized. He also said SQ is an off label (my term) use for Test C. IM is indicated by the FDA. He felt that at that frequency and dose, I essentially would not feel much improvement. I said let's give it a try and see where it takes me; I'll be his guinea pig for this. I'm going to return Sept. 12 for a follow up.

He told me that after July 31 the FDA will no longer allow doctors' offices to hold Test for injection. All supplies will be stocked by pharmacies and scripts for it will be written - either for self injection or to be brought to MD offices by the patient for injection.

That's where it stands. At this point, doctors practicing TRT have no choice in the matter. They must write scripts for T.

----------


## powerlifterty16

> I'd like to give an update on Dr. Gordon. Some of you who know him might have misconceptioins of him and his office. This is not a defense; it's only a presentation of the facts as I know them
> 
> He has four nurse practitioners working for him - all of whom he trained in his protocols and philosophy. I've met and talked with them all and they all seem to be very competent.
> 
> As I indicated in previous posts, my initial experience with him was very bad. Part of the reason for this was that I was new to TRT and didn't know what questions to ask. Now I know more.
> 
> When I visited the office today we spent over 30 minutes talking about TRT and the medical field in general. A very charismatic fellow with great knowledge. I have been on Androgel for months and have decided to take shots which are MUCH less expensive than what I am paying for the gel. I told him the treatment program I would like to undertake - twice [email protected] each, SQ Test C. He was not enthusiastic. He believes it's necessary to have greater peaks and troughs for TRT to be really effective - or one becomes desensitized. He also said SQ is an off label (my term) use for Test C. IM is indicated by the FDA. He felt that at that frequency and dose, I essentially would not feel much improvement. I said let's give it a try and see where it takes me; I'll be his guinea pig for this. I'm going to return Sept. 12 for a follow up.
> 
> He told me that after July 31 the FDA will no longer allow doctors' offices to hold Test for injection. All supplies will be stocked by pharmacies and scripts for it will be written - either for self injection or to be brought to MD offices by the patient for injection.
> ...


my experience was him was very bad. He was rude, and pushed test on me at 19 years old. He told me i was wasting his time, and i either take the test or get out. He wouldnt do any blood work, and didnt care about e2. He didnt care about hcg either and told me to stop asking. The patients in his office looked like zombies all dead. His incompetence coupled with his arrogance were a huge turn off for me. He obviously does not care about his patients, just wants his paycheck. What kind of testosterone specialist doesnt know about estrogen or hcg? a greedy one like gordon.

----------


## 2Sox

> my experience was him was very bad. He was rude, and pushed test on me at 19 years old. He told me i was wasting his time, and i either take the test or get out. He wouldnt do any blood work, and didnt care about e2. He didnt care about hcg either and told me to stop asking. The patients in his office looked like zombies all dead. His incompetence coupled with his arrogance were a huge turn off for me. He obviously does not care about his patients, just wants his paycheck. What kind of testosterone specialist doesnt know about estrogen or hcg? a greedy one like gordon.


It's unfortunate you experienced this. It's hard to imagine a doctor would say those things to you - which would risk a complaint to the AMA. Regarding his patients: My observation is that they look like the same people you'd see walking down any street; people of all kinds. Anyone sitting in a doctor's waiting room is in a certain degree of discomfort or pain and have a hope to feel well again - just like all of us here. Calling them "zombies" is unkind.

To be honest, I find his approach to TRT thought provoking. I'd like to find out why he is so sure that his treatment protocols are the _only_ correct protocols.

In my own experience, I was not treated before I had blood work done. True - he does not prescribe hCG or ai's. Not his thing. I have my own sources for each of these so fortunately this doesn't concern me. I got my first script for Test C and I'm waiting to see what my co-pay is. Probably $20 for 20 shots - that's about 2 plus months for my dose of 100mg a week. My co-pay for Androgel is $175 a month for the rest of the year because I'm in the Medicare "doughnut hole".

By the way, the ONLY reason I'm going to Gordon is that he writes for Test C and he accepts all insurance - including Medicare. I can get scripts for gel from my urologist - and he doesn't believe in ai's or hCG either.

----------


## CobraMustangSVT

Hi,
I was in his office at noontime yesterday and spoke to him too. He seemed like a nice doctor and sat with me for about half an hour explaining everything to me. I'm not going to start just yet, I'm going to wait until I get my wife pregnant, then I'll start.

About writing a prescription, does this mean that I'll have to get the test and bring it to him for a shot now? That sucks.

----------


## 2Sox

> Hi,
> I was in his office at noontime yesterday and spoke to him too. He seemed like a nice doctor and sat with me for about half an hour explaining everything to me. I'm not going to start just yet, I'm going to wait until I get my wife pregnant, then I'll start.
> 
> About writing a prescription, does this mean that I'll have to get the test and bring it to him for a shot now? That sucks.


We must have seen each other! I was in his office between 11:30 and 1:00.

----------


## CobraMustangSVT

We might have passed each other. As I was walking out, the nurse at the desk handed me a script for test c. I gave it back because I wasn't ready for it. The doc told her I'll be back after I get my wife pregnant.

He talked about 400mg every 2 weeks and he said that he purposely does that because your test will be low for 3 days or so and that will stimulate some fsh (or whatever) until your next shot and it'll keep your balls from shrinking too much (I was worried about losing my testicles). He said that they'll shrink a little but it's nothing to worry about.

----------


## 2Sox

> We might have passed each other. As I was walking out, the nurse at the desk handed me a script for test c. I gave it back because I wasn't ready for it. The doc told her I'll be back after I get my wife pregnant.
> 
> He talked about 400mg every 2 weeks and he said that he purposely does that because your test will be low for 3 days or so and that will stimulate some fsh (or whatever) until your next shot and it'll keep your balls from shrinking too much (I was worried about losing my testicles). He said that they'll shrink a little but it's nothing to worry about.


Everything I learned on this forum goes against his treatment protocol. I and others would highly advise you NOT to consent to this treatment of 400mg every two weeks.

Do your homework and you'll see you need a steady state release of T - and at the dose he recommends you'll be on a roller coaster. This is one of the things I discussed with him when I was there. His dose knocked me on my ass for three days after the shot. I think my E2 levels spiked because of it. I never took it again. I went back to gels for 4 months before I came to his office that day.

Another thing, without hCG , exogenous testosterone will _definitely_ shrink your nuts - without a _doubt_. It seems to be more painful for younger guys. But the results will be the same. And you'll definitely feel things are different - including in the orgasm territory.

Get yourself a supply of hCG. I buy from this place: safemeds4all.com - as do a lot of guys on this forum.

----------


## CobraMustangSVT

2Sox,
Thank you. I'm gonna place an order. If he has to give a script, then I can probably inject myself.

What would be the protocol? Would I inject 200mg a week and 250iu's of HcG twice a week (2 days before t shot and day before t shot)?

Thanks

----------


## 2Sox

> 2Sox,
> Thank you. I'm gonna place an order. If he has to give a script, then I can probably inject myself.
> 
> What would be the protocol? Would I inject 200mg a week and 250iu's of HcG twice a week (2 days before t shot and day before t shot)?
> 
> Thanks


You don't need a script to buy hCG from this sight. I buy Corion 5000 iu. Vials are always in stock. You have to find out for yourself what the right protocol is for you. I do 250iu EOD. Seems to work for me at my age - 65. 

There is much discussion on the forum about lower doses of testosterone twice a week and pinning sub Q. Again, you have to find what's best for you. I'm going to try twice a week at 50mg each. Just starting out after using gels for a year. I want to avoid using ai's and I hope this will do it for me.

----------


## powerlifterty16

> It's unfortunate you experienced this. It's hard to imagine a doctor would say those things to you - which would risk a complaint to the AMA. Regarding his patients: My observation is that they look like the same people you'd see walking down any street; people of all kinds. Anyone sitting in a doctor's waiting room is in a certain degree of discomfort or pain and have a hope to feel well again - just like all of us here. Calling them "zombies" is unkind.
> 
> To be honest, I find his approach to TRT thought provoking. I'd like to find out why he is so sure that his treatment protocols are the _only_ correct protocols.
> 
> In my own experience, I was not treated before I had blood work done. True - he does not prescribe hCG or ai's. Not his thing. I have my own sources for each of these so fortunately this doesn't concern me. I got my first script for Test C and I'm waiting to see what my co-pay is. Probably $20 for 20 shots - that's about 2 plus months for my dose of 100mg a week. My co-pay for Androgel is $175 a month for the rest of the year because I'm in the Medicare "doughnut hole".
> 
> By the way, the ONLY reason I'm going to Gordon is that he writes for Test C and he accepts all insurance - including Medicare. I can get scripts for gel from my urologist - and he doesn't believe in ai's or hCG either.


the zombie comment wsnt meant as an insult, im justsaying noone looked healthy, and it turned me off to trt, although since gordon does not do proper protocol, i am not too deterred from it.

to add to the bad experience, gordon has nowhere to park at his staten island office, and the building was confusing, and we went to the basement and found some roided out personal trainer who was rude and threatening to us when we asked where gordon was.
I was with my dad and we are both about 6'2.5 so i was surprised he was a dick.

if gordon agreed to do a protocol subq with hcg he might be worth my time, but id be embarrassed to go back...plus he is old, so id be nervous to start a trt program with him and shut my body down knowing he is not going to be practicing for that much longer, and also a urologist we know claims gordon is getting arrested(butt his urologist is a complete bonehead so i dont put any faith in it). He also told me my urologist killed someone and he is a candy pusher for giving me hcg -_-.

i admire how you got gordon to try subq....im not assertive enough for that kind of outcome. Even with my dad there i dont really say what's on my mind, and as soon as a dr says something like oh 277 is normal range i just give up for the rest of the appt and nod.

----------


## 2Sox

> the zombie comment wsnt meant as an insult, im justsaying noone looked healthy, and it turned me off to trt, although since gordon does not do proper protocol, i am not too deterred from it.
> 
> to add to the bad experience, gordon has nowhere to park at his staten island office, and the building was confusing, and we went to the basement and found some roided out personal trainer who was rude and threatening to us when we asked where gordon was.
> I was with my dad and we are both about 6'2.5 so i was surprised he was a dick.
> 
> if gordon agreed to do a protocol subq with hcg he might be worth my time, but id be embarrassed to go back...plus he is old, so id be nervous to start a trt program with him and shut my body down knowing he is not going to be practicing for that much longer, and also a urologist we know claims gordon is getting arrested(butt his urologist is a complete bonehead so i dont put any faith in it). He also told me my urologist killed someone and he is a candy pusher for giving me hcg -_-.
> 
> i admire how you got gordon to try subq....im not assertive enough for that kind of outcome. Even with my dad there i dont really say what's on my mind, and as soon as a dr says something like oh 277 is normal range i just give up for the rest of the appt and nod.


I really didn't get Gordon to go with me on sub Q. In fact he said only IM is FDA approved. I said no one knows what I do in my own house so he could put me down for whatever he wants in my chart. But with a little arm twisting he did go for 50mg twice a week and wrote me a script. Maybe because I'm close to his age - I don't know. As I said before, he believes I wouldn't really feel much change with such low doses. Meanwhile, the guys on here have been doing it for awhile and feel very good. And there are several Canadian studies which show good success with sub Q.

I know what you mean about his personality. He is a very assertive type. You still gotta do what's best for you, no matter what kind of doctor you have.

----------


## CobraMustangSVT

About the nut shrinkage, do they shrink a lot? I wonder what the size difference is? Do they shrink 25% or so? Do they go from golf balls to sunflower seeds?

----------


## powerlifterty16

im not surprised he is assertive..i bet his t levels are in the 1000s lol

----------


## 2Sox

> About the nut shrinkage, do they shrink a lot? I wonder what the size difference is? Do they shrink 25% or so? Do they go from golf balls to sunflower seeds?


Everyone has different experiences but mine shrunk down to the size of those candy covered almonds you see around. And the scrotum pulls up tight like a prepubescent boy. It's neither comfortable nor attractive. I started hCG seven or eight months after I began TRT. I think that's why they never came back to normal size.

Anyway, what's the difference? If you begin hCG, you can avoid all this discomfort.

----------


## CobraMustangSVT

Thanks. I'll do HcG . I already made an order of 4 5000iu packages.

I'll be ready when I start TRT.

----------


## CobraMustangSVT

Let me ask a question. Since Dr. Gordon can't store test in his office, how will he administer his protocol now? Will a patient get a script, inject themselves and come see him every 3-4months for bloodwork, etc.?

I know he used to have patients come to him every 2 weeks or so to get a shot.

----------


## 2Sox

> Let me ask a question. Since Dr. Gordon can't store test in his office, how will he administer his protocol now? Will a patient get a script, inject themselves and come see him every 3-4months for bloodwork, etc.?
> 
> I know he used to have patients come to him every 2 weeks or so to get a shot.


I really don't know but I guess that's his problem - and he'll just have to figure it out. 

The good news is that a patient can do what he wants now. Cobra, All you have to do is wait until the end of July and then do your own thing. ;-)

----------


## confused123

> I really don't know but I guess that's his problem - and he'll just have to figure it out. 
> 
> The good news is that a patient can do what he wants now. Cobra, All you have to do is wait until the end of July and then do your own thing. ;-)


I see thread is old but curious which dr you went with and results?...my current dr fizzled out therefore up and left the practice without any notice ! for those that remember me I been coasting at 100mg 1/2 cc a week for about a year no sides and felt pretty good.....called an aging place in my area she wants 300 and hour  :Frown:  I rather buy it in the street  :Smilie: 

another NYer looking for quality dr......whats up with these dr's my one before this got arrested for insurance fraud .....hard to trust drs ....might just quit trt and see what happens been off for two weeks now because dr split on me ...

thanks as always for being here  :Smilie:

----------


## BigGuy11229

My buddy jut recommendeda clinic in downtown Brooklyn to me, im gonna check it ou

----------


## 2Sox

> My buddy jut recommendeda clinic in downtown Brooklyn to me, im gonna check it ou


Wow. This sure is an old post. If I knew then what I know now!

I have a couple of doctors. My urologist is in Queens - Forest Hills and also has an office in Manhattan. Dr David Schusterman. Excellent staff. State of the art equipment. Takes all insurance. Doesn't even charge a co-pay. Does TRT. Will prescribe T cypionate if you ask. But he's a hard sell on Testopel because he makes money on it - an in office surgical procedure. Dr. Edwin Barry Gordon in Brooklyn. I've heard Dr. Joseph Olivieri in Manhattan is also very good.

----------


## SlickNYC

I would like to reopen this thread as I too am looking for a good doctor in NYC. 2SOX, I tried to Pm you but I apparently dont have ability to do so because my activation is still awaiting approval? Ive never posted on this board but am a regular on many boards including PRO and AM, outlaw and meso. Please hit me up at shanenyc212atgmailDOTcom as I really need some help with finding a good DR. in NYC. I live in manhattan but am always in Forest Hills so either would be great. Thanks.

----------


## 2Sox

> I would like to reopen this thread as I too am looking for a good doctor in NYC. 2SOX, I tried to Pm you but I apparently dont have ability to do so because my activation is still awaiting approval? Ive never posted on this board but am a regular on many boards including PRO and AM, outlaw and meso. Please hit me up at shanenyc212atgmailDOTcom as I really need some help with finding a good DR. in NYC. I live in manhattan but am always in Forest Hills so either would be great. Thanks.


I mentioned some doctors in post #47 above. Dr. Shusterman's office is very good and very easy to get to from Manhattan. Express train right to Continental. Office is on Yellowstone, right off the corner of Queens Blvd. (If you drive you can park free in a nearby lot with a voucher that the office signs.) 

His PA, Marina, is excellent. She will prescribe Test Cyp and you can self inject - especially if you make them aware that you know what you are doing. If you need an AI prescribed, they will write it. But again, make it clear you know what you're talking about if you should ask. (I buy my Aromasin overseas at half the price of U.S. pharmacies so I don't even bother asking, but I'm up front with Marina about it and my dose is on my medical chart.) Of course, be prepared to bring along your medical records to expedite your treatment. I'd imagine your first appointment will be with the doctor (but ask if that's necessary). After that you can see Marina for everything you need. She respects an educated patient and will work with you. Make your appointments on Tuesdays or Thursdays when Shusterman isn't there because it's less crowded and you won't have to wait long to see Marina. That's my SOP.

----------


## SlickNYC

thank for the advice my man- hit me with an email if you can shanenyc212atgmaildotcom. I dont wanna get too personal on here. I just need to ask some advice since like I said I havent even been to a doc in ages so dont have medical records.

----------


## SlickNYC

also, will they give you HCG ? Marina?

----------


## SlickNYC

i sent an email and am hoping he accepts my insurance.  :Smilie:  Thanks for the advice as this is very important to me.

----------


## 2Sox

> i sent an email and am hoping he accepts my insurance.  Thanks for the advice as this is very important to me.


He accepts all insurance - including Medicare, which I am on! Don't think they'll write for hCG , but that's no big deal. Easy to get overseas - where I get mine.

----------


## SlickNYC

Thanks man- I dropped him an email. I need to get bloods and extensive testing to make sure everything is ok after years and year of gear. I guess I will see the doc and discuss everything first and then take it from there. Kind of wanna start off with the gel as I have so much scar tissue from injecting, Im done..lol. I have anthem blue cross/blue/shield and Im hoping he accpets that cause from what you tell me it sounds like a cool place. Im actually on austin 2x per week so the location is perfect. Thanks again man.

----------


## SlickNYC

sorry double posted.

----------


## almnyc

hey fit2bOld. I was unable to PM you, can you please PM me the info if you can. Thank you.

----------


## 2Sox

> hey fit2bOld. I was unable to PM you, can you please PM me the info if you can. Thank you.


Dr. David Shusterman in Forest Hills, Queens, NYC. Urology. Prescribes Test C - and an AI if you ask and show that you know what you are talking about. He has two PAs working for him. I like each one of them better than I do him. You may need to see him for your first visit but after that I'd recommend you see one of his PAs. Overall, a good practice. Might write for hCG . I don't know for sure because I just get mine overseas.

----------


## FrancoIsAChild

> I am a self injection patient for over 5yrs. So i inject every 4 days. Your right no hcg or ai's. But at least i know im injecting the real deal when i do.He does bloodwork every 4 months on me and my estrogen has never been a issue. As far as my balls shrinking that hasnt been a issue either,as long as my cock gets hard im happy. Im on Trt for life.


How old are you if you don't mind me asking? (Don't have to be exact I guess, just ball park me if you want)

----------


## FrancoIsAChild

> He does not like people to self inject because he likes them to come in every 2 weeks because he makes more $. You got him to let you self inject and that is great. He would have given me the option to bc I was traveling to see him but no hcg or AI and his answer was well your balls will shrink a little but no one has ever complained about it. He also said that your sperm count will drop about half and once you came off TRT, in about 2 months you would be back to normal (full sperm count). He said that exogenous testosterone is basically no different than birth control. And he has this written in flyers he gives out. 
> 
> As far as my situation my total T was about 525 and my free was a little low but he prescribed me for TRT anyway. I should have done my homework, but I also should probably not have been started on TRT considering that level. Now that I have been on it, I am going to try it for a year and reevaluate. 
> 
> I was also given a shot the first time in the office without even getting bloodwork done by a guy who said he was a doctor but later found out that he wasn't. 
> 
> Its just a very sketchy place and he is not up to date on current protocols.


He gave you test on those numbers? Did your age factor in?

----------

